# Treatment for damaged hair due to dying and hair straightening



## emvandresar (Feb 17, 2012)

So, I straighten my hair almost every day. I know its bad for it, but i cant stand my natural hair...unless there's a product that will help straighten it.

Also, my hair is beyond damaged because i dye it once per month, which is mad but i dont like dark roots.

Is there a treatment to help my hair?

and in a week im getting low lights and high lights done at the salon. Is it worth it or will it ruin my hair?


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 17, 2012)

If you are only doing the roots/regrowth then your hair shouldn't be "beyond damaged".

I love it when my curly/wavy hair is straightened but I won't tolerate damage.

So I air dry my hair in a few ponytails with extra elastics to help keep my hair as straight as possible.

The end result is my hair has a nice managble wave.

Because I have bangs I either blow dry them daily or flat iron every week or two.

...............................

The only treatment I will recommend is using an oil as a prewash or mix the oil in with conditioner.

Just make sure it is rinced out.

I love coconut oil but you can try olive, advocado, palm or almond just to name a few.

If your grocery store doesn't carry the oil you want to try, then check out health food stores.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 17, 2012)

yes to coconut oil! ever since I read about it on here it's been my hair's saving grace!


----------



## emvandresar (Feb 17, 2012)

The thing is, my hair probably isnt beyond damaged. When my roots start to show, instead of touching up my roots, i just re dye my whole head. Which is really bad. But i cant help it.

As for the staightening, I seem to always have to straighten my hair. If i dont, im always worried bout what ppl think, which is something i should worry bout, but i do.

Ill have to try the coconut.

Thankss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 17, 2012)

Also Redken's Anti-snap should be your best friend!


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 18, 2012)

Do you know how to dye your root/regrowth area only?

Make an appointment with a salon and get them to show you.

All that is required is making several parts in your hair, starting at the centre and moving toward ear -  and only applying dye on the part/scalp area.

- make sure you comb in the dye so that it spreads to surrounding roots.

Once you get to back of ear, carefully apply dye to growth area of hairs and comb through.

Once you get the hang of it, you'll never look back

I can apply dye to my roots in about 15 minutes and I only use 1/2 package of Nice N Easy.

So it is definately very economical and my hair is pretty healthy.

 - still need to check out some sally's L'oreal products


----------



## Misha Smith (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emvandresar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I straighten my hair almost every day. I know its bad for it, but i cant stand my natural hair...unless there's a product that will help straighten it.
> 
> ...



I think you already know the answer. Are you ready to face the consequences of your action? If yes, then go on.

Instead of relaying on commercial products why not try natural recipes? Mother nature has lots to offer, and I suggest you to take advantage of it. Most of the effective skin and hair treatment are in our own kitchen. It is not only effective but economical as well. You may want to try this recipe for damaged hair.

Hot Oil Treatment for Damaged Hair

Ingredients

1/2 cup organic soybean oil or organic sunflower oil

8 drops oil of sandalwood

8 drops oil of lavender

8 drops oil of geranium

Directions

Mix all ingredients well. Warm oil to a comfortable temperature and apply the mixture to damp hair. Wrap hair in plastic wrap and apply a hot towel for 20 minutes. Shampoo.


----------

